# Blasc 2 fuer andere Plattformen



## esden (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich gehe davon aus das es keine Version von Blasc 2 für andere Plattformen gibt (wie zum Beispiel Mac oder Linux). Da will ich gleich fragen ob das vielleicht in Betracht genommen wird den Client auch für andere Plattformen anzubieten.

Warum habt ihr eigentlich nicht gleich einen Plattformunabhängigen Client geschrieben wenn ihr schon den 2er geschrieben habt?

Aber ich will ja nicht whinen. Darum geht es hier nicht.

Wenn es keine Pläne für den Support von Mac oder Linux gibt, wollt ihr vielleicht die Informationen teilen wie ihr die Daten uploaded? (die url würde wahrscheinlich reichen)

Ich benutze selber einen Mac und programmier auch auf dieser Plattform. Deshalb würde ich mich auch mal hinsetzen und einen Client veilleicht schreiben, wenn ich die entsprechenden Infos habe.

Natürlich kenne ich den JBlasc Uploader. Den musste ich schon vor paar wochen anpassen, damit er mit der neuen URL funktioniert. Vielleicht würde ich den auch nehmen als Basis zu dem Plattformunabhängigen Blasc 2 Client. Denke aber das die Mac Benutzer sich freuen würden wenn es eine richtige Mac App ist und nicht irgend so eine Zwischenlösung. ^^


----------



## Aliceschwarz (22. März 2007)

Hallo Buffed/Blasc-Team,

ich würde mich auch riesig darüber freuen, wenn es eine MAC-Version gebe, oder zumindest eine manuelle Verknüpfung von Charakterprofilen und der My.Buffed Seite.

Ansonsten ist euch My.Buffed sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## esden (26. März 2007)

So langsam melden sich die Mac Leute ^^

Ich fasse mal die Nachfragen zusammen:
Anfrage 1
Anfrage 2

Bin gespannt was unsere lieben Blasc Meister dazu sagen. Kann es kaum erwarten.

Frage mich nur wo die Linux Jünger bleiben. Habe von ihnen noch keine Anfragen gelesen. Es seiden ich habe irgendeinen Thread übersehen.

Cheers

P.S. Postet mal in einem Thread der Übersichtlichkeit halber.


----------



## Kweck (30. März 2007)

Na damit "wir" die Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben:

Hier ist einer der Pinguine. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn der Blasc2 auch Linuxfähig wäre. Leider ist er es nichtmal mit wine.

Ich verlasse mich momentan aber eher auf FlashIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. März 2007)

Kweck schrieb:


> Na damit "wir" die Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben:
> 
> Hier ist einer der Pinguine. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn der Blasc2 auch Linuxfähig wäre. Leider ist er es nichtmal mit wine.
> 
> ...


Wie Du schon sagtest,
es gibt FlashIT, das ist ein JAVA Programm um BLASC zu nutzen.
jBlascUploader - CharUpload für Linux, Mac & Windows... 

Wo aber das BLASC Team keinen Support für leistet,
da es von BLASC unabhängig entwickelt wurde.

Bei Fragen oder Problemen wendet Euch direkt an den Entwickler.


----------



## esden (2. April 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Wie Du schon sagtest,
> es gibt FlashIT, das ist ein JAVA Programm um BLASC zu nutzen.
> jBlascUploader - CharUpload für Linux, Mac & Windows...
> 
> ...



Darum geht es aber nicht. Der JAVA Client funktioniert nur als ersatz von BLASC 1 Client, nicht BLASC 2. Und keiner kann den JAVA Client updaten weil es keinen offiziellen manuellen upload gibt. 

Wollt ihr wirklich nicht sagen wie ihr die Daten uploadet? Oder muss ich wirklich die verbindung von BLASC 2 mitsniffen?

Cheers Esden


----------



## Zargyl Al'tur (2. April 2007)

esden schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber nicht. Der JAVA Client funktioniert nur als ersatz von BLASC 1 Client, nicht BLASC 2. Und keiner kann den JAVA Client updaten weil es keinen offiziellen manuellen upload gibt.


Genau darum geht's *das mal von Esden unterschreib*
Hab zwar gelesen dass man mit Safari jetzt auf myBuffed Kommentare hinterlassen kann, doch wärs viel interessanter myBuffed zusammen mit Blasc 2 überhaupt benützen zu können ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estrador (1. Juli 2007)

Dafür!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2007)

Interesanter wär es eher für andere MMO's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlumBumpel (2. Juli 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> ...
> Wo aber das BLASC Team keinen Support für leistet,
> da es von BLASC unabhängig entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Bei Fragen oder Problemen wendet Euch direkt an den Entwickler.




Hallo allerseits,

dürfte ich mal Bitte erfahren, warum besonders das Blasc.de/Buffed.de Team mit Ignoranz und Hochnässigkeit gegenüber seiner Nutzergemeinschaft glänzt? Jedes mal wenn hier vernünftige Anfragen bzgl. Clients für andere Betriebssysteme, außer Windows oder Meldungen über Datenbankproblemen auftauchen, kommt (wenn überhaupt) so ein Kommentar, den man sich auch aufs Klo hängen kann.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass mittlerweile hier Blizzardmitarbeiter am Werke sind.

mfg
SB


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo SchlumBumpel,

die mit "Moderator" gekennzeichneten Forennutzer sind keine buffed.de-Mitarbeiter, sondern Benutzer mit erweiterten rechten zur Überwachung der Foren und Kommentare. Aber die Aussage ist soweit korrekt - wir können keinen Support für Tools geben, die wir nicht selbst entwickelt haben. Eine plattformunabhängige  Version des BLASC2-Tools ist erstmal nicht geplant, da zeitaufwändig. Wir haben viele Projekte parallel in der Entwicklung und einige Vorschläge bleiben dabei vorläufig auf der Strecke, werden jedoch weder ignoriert, noch vergessen.

Gruß  
   ZAM



SchlumBumpel schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> dürfte ich mal Bitte erfahren, warum besonders das Blasc.de/Buffed.de Team mit Ignoranz und Hochnässigkeit gegenüber seiner Nutzergemeinschaft glänzt? Jedes mal wenn hier vernünftige Anfragen bzgl. Clients für andere Betriebssysteme, außer Windows oder Meldungen über Datenbankproblemen auftauchen, kommt (wenn überhaupt) so ein Kommentar, den man sich auch aufs Klo hängen kann.
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass mittlerweile hier Blizzardmitarbeiter am Werke sind.
> ...


----------



## Belantur (2. Juli 2007)

zu dem muss man dazu sagen dass die Programmierung unter Linux beispielsweise schon ein stücken schwieriger ist, da es hier schon verschiedene Wege gibt wie WoW gespielt wird. Der eine nutzt Cedega, der andere Wine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon ab unterscheidet sich die Programmierung in beiden fällen auch schon im Kern, sonst wären ja auch die meisten spiele unter Linux und MAC spielbar und Direct X recht simpel zu portieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

